# [SOLVED] Issue Regarding Memorex Blu-Ray Player



## eKabz (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello!

During movies, at least during Avatar, *A timeline will pop up randomly. This timeline also shows scene name and a picture from the scene. I can get the same result with Alice in Wonderland ONLY when I pause the movie. This timeline will pop up multiple times for each scene.

While the timeline comes up on Avatar, the movie will lose sound for a short period of time (5-10 seconds?). The sound does not always cut out. *

Note: After watching the movie last night, I turned it on again this morning to see if it would do it again. Although it did do it, the time at which the timeline popped up was completely different. 

A friend of mine recently lent me Avatar to watch on my blu-ray player. After placing the movie in, it told me I needed to update it. I went to Memorex's website and obtained the Firmware Update for my player, placed the disc in my player, and updated it.

*Model Name: MVBD2510"C"*

Also, know that I'm quite comfortable with electronics, and feel 100% certain that I did indeed update the firmware correctly.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 1st Post on these forums.


----------



## eKabz (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Issue Regarding Memorex Blu-Ray Player*

I solved my problem - Bought a PS3!


----------

